
Wickr, the encrypted messaging app, finally goes open source - secfirstmd
http://www.zdnet.com/article/wickr-encrypted-messaging-app-goes-open-source/
======
secfirstmd
As ever, I wait with interest for people like @tptacek, @moxie, Matthew Green,
Trevor Perrin, Bruce Schneier and others with serious crypto skills to give
their views on Wickr's code.

